# Swamp guppy



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there all,

I've heard a lot about keeping swamp guppies (micropoecilia picta) being a hard fish to keep. Even breeding seems a problem with a lot those keepers. I myself have them as well and yes, also I have dealt with keeping them well. It's from this year on that I had succes with this breed. I've found out how to keep them well and get them to breed. 
The answer is to keep them in brackish water and hardly refresh water. They just love it and they've never been better than before... This year I had already three drops of young fry and most of them are already adults. They do develop to adulthood a lot slower than guppies for that matter. 
And I'm keeping them at an average rate of 26-28°C. In a short while I'm able to get my hands on a new group of these guys. And I'll keep them in the same type of brackish water as the current group.

Grtz, "S"


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

They are pretty little fish, thanks for sharing your method. Do you have any photos?


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

snail said:


> They are pretty little fish, thanks for sharing your method. Do you have any photos?


I did make some pics but didn't turn out too well... I'll make new ones this coming week and I'll send over to you...

Have a good weekend for now,
"S"


----------



## wickworth (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice sharing.....


----------

